# Bacon Wrapped Meatloaf - Masterbuilt XL



## madbackpacker (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks to everyone here for the ideas! 

I wrote a much longer post, but for some reason it would not go through.  So let's try again...

I wanted to use my Masterbuilt XL today and was looking for some ideas.  I've never done meatloaf in there before, so I decided to give it a try...

Some ground beef, pork, onions, spices, roasted red-peppers, and a few duck eggs (we raise ducks) and poof!  Epic meatloaf.  Toss a nice bacon weave over it and away we went.

Smoked for about 4 hours with mesquite and plum wood.  Internal temp got up to over 170+.  Before I put it in, I used a disposable roaster pan as my water / drip pan.  It caught 100% of the grease so my smoker is still squeaky clean-ish.

Enjoy the pics!  Thanks again everyone.


----------

